
Booting Up Tanzania With Help From Google - blhack
http://www.fastcompany.com/1721712/booting-up-tanzania?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+fastcompany/headlines+(Fast+Company+Headlines)
======
dshep
"I'll often get a better cell phone connection out in the middle of [East
Africa] than in San Francisco" My experience too.

